# MAC Pro membership / MAC MA



## Life In Return (Apr 2, 2006)

I was considering applying to get my Mac Pro membership.. but in about a month, I plan to apply as a MAC freelancer. If I do get that job, what happens to my Pro membership ? I know the employee discount is better than the PPID; just curious as to what to do in that situation.


----------



## Piaqua (Apr 2, 2006)

not sure what happens to a pro card once you become an employee, but that doesn't apply to you actually. As far as I know, freelancers do not get the employee discount.


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 3, 2006)

Freelancers don't get an employee discount.  They are not payrolled employees at MAC so it is a no-go unfortunately.  

Go ahead and apply for your PPID card...


----------



## shabdebaz (Apr 3, 2006)

I had applied for my PPID card when I got hired for Christmas contract last year.  Contract employees are not eligible for the employee discount either.  I had just received my card when a couple days later, they offered me a perm position.  So, basically, that card was a waste for me.  I had never even used it.


----------



## Badshahm (Jan 18, 2008)

For anyone who works for MAC Pro.. I am currently working for MAC cosmetics and I wanted to know how would I go about to get a job at a MAC Pro location?


----------

